# is it worth it/will I get fired?



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

I just got a job at Victoria's Secret about a week ago and my first day was supposed to be tomorrow. The only problem is the dress code. We can only wear black, with the only exception being a white shirt under a black jacket. I seriously only own 4 black items of clothing. 2 tops that show my shoulders (not allowed), black jeans (no denim) and black bermudas, which I think they might allow. I hate black. I don't think it really looks good on anyone unless it is in the form of lingerie.

I shopped at the mall all day and didn't find a single black top that looked decent. They were all this really cottony material that turns grey when you wash it once, and never really was truly back to begin with so it looks gross when you wear it with black pants because the blacks are different. So I was gonna get this really cute black jacket but my mom said it was way too small and looked ridiculous... of course it was the only one in the store.

I also couldn't find any full length pants. I can never find any that are long enough for me, so I was going to settle for some. I tried a 5 and it was too small... so I wanted a 7 but they only had a 9 and it was way too big. I had shopped around the whole mall for about 4 hours and was just sick and tired so I left.

I realize I am being slightly picky and here's why:
-I HATE black and I know I will only wear it to work so I want it to be inexpensive
-I don't plan on working for VS for very long, only until I find something better
-I only have $100 dollars in my bank account (my parents have less so don't even suggest it)
-I'm planning on losing weight so I can fit back into my old clothes

I called and told them I am available tomorrow but that I didn't have any black clothes. She made me run through my wardrobe and confirmed the fact that nothing I have will work and that I should go shopping tomorrow. I told her I was shopping all day today and that I was not going to be going back in the morning. She said "Well if you can't follow the dress code we can't have you on the sales floor." I said ok and hung up.

Is it really worth it to buy $80 - $100 dollars worth of black clothing that I don't even like and that doesn't even fit me for a job that I don't even want (but do kind of need)? It only pays minimum wage btw... seriously why am I dressing up for a minimum wage job? lol. At this rate I'll have to work for a week just to pay for the clothes I had to buy. My bf also suggested that I might get fired for refusing to go shopping tomorrow... do you think? I'd seriously have to go to another city.

Oh well if I do though... the managers seem like bitches and I applied at Hallmark today, and a girl was wearing white so I won't be forced to wear funeral attire if I get the job.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 12, 2009)

I would try Old Navy, Target, Kohls, etc. You can get a pair of fairly inexpensive black pants and a plain black tee or top from any of those stores. Get something stretchy and just hand wash (or use I think Woolite has those detergents for black clothes) and hang dry to keep them from fading. 

Here's a cute black top
Women's & Men's Clothes: Plus Size, Maternity, Baby & Kid's Clothing | Old Navy

and black khaki pants
Women's & Men's Clothes: Plus Size, Maternity, Baby & Kid's Clothing | Old Navy


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 12, 2009)

Judging the current job market, I would do my best to find some black clothes asap and later you can reflect your purchases and buy things that are a better reflection of your personal style. 

But, it seems to me that you aren't too keen on this position to begin with, which will indeed reflect on your attitude while on the floor. So it may suit you better to "appropriately" decline the position and allow someone with a greater desire for the position to accept. 

Good luck with your endeavors and remember that you are choosing a "job" for now, not a career so it may not be perfect.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 12, 2009)

Well if it is that big of an issue for you then quit, but it sounds to me like you need the job. Just buy some cheap black top, who cares if it looks good? Seems like as long as its black they can't yell at you about it. If you aren't working there long it's not worth it to go buy a ton of black clothes. You could also try thrift shops, they can have good stuff. You could also try talking to them about working in the back for the first few days until you find something that you like, she just said she couldn't have you on the sales floor....I hope that this all works out for you!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

I know I should find black clothes and keep the job. I guess I just don't want to have to do it by 6 o'clock tomorrow. Having a pair of black pants wouldn't kill me, especially if I'll be having interviews. I was looking for cheap black t-shirts but was only finding twenty-something dollar ones which is too much because I'd like to have two in case I work consecutive days. I'll probably just go to Nordstrom Rack and get a couple black T-shirts I already have in white for like... $4 and keep looking on the pants. I want something I won't feel self concious wearing. I have given away so many clothes in the past that I bought solely for work purposes. I just don't want something I spent some of my last dollars on to be a piece of trash. Cheap shirts... ok but not pants. I think I need the whole weekend anyway so I'm not even going to call them back or I'll be stressing to find everything fast.


----------



## user79 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok but when were you hired? I mean you had a week or so to look for something, why did you leave it last minute? And finding black clothes can't be _that _hard, it's pretty much a wardrobe staple in most clothing stores...try H&M or Old Navy for inexpensive black clothes.

Having work-appropriate clothing is going to be a part of any sales job, or most jobs period. We all had to spend money buying work clothes that maybe we aren't that keen on with our personal style. Just buy a couple of pieces and then add on as time goes by. Get 1 pair of black pants and a couple of black tops - that shouldn't be very expensive.

It kind of sounds like you don't even really want the job and are looking for an excuse not to work there. If you're already that hesitant about it, I'd say look for a different job that you will be more excited about.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2009)

Ive had to buy pants/tops i wasnt keen about fpr a job before. That's life sweetheart. I'm sure you were given fair warning about this. Either buck up and get the clothes, and then get a paycheck. Or don't.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

They told me I wouldn't be working until next week, and my mom has been using the car for doctors appointments most days. We planned a trip today, which happens to be the day I found out I work tomorrow. I thought I would have a whole weekend, not just one day. And surprisingly, most of the stores I've been in have limited black. Everything is colorful for the summer. I thought this would be easy because I've always seen this work attire and stuff everywhere, but now that I need it it's nowhere to be found, and I have no money. I wish I had an H&M nearby... probably would find something there because they have a nice section dedication to work clothes.

I've had way higher paying jobs than this in the past and was never asked to buy special clothing. I know people have to buy work clothes and I expected to need some work pants and look presentable but they're just a little overboard for retail IMO. If it were a better job I'd not have a problem at all. My paychecks are not going to be that large either which is why I'm not so excited.

I guess I'm at the point where I'm wondering which is worse: going to the trouble of working at a crappy job that will barely cover my most basic expenses... or just eliminating my expenses entirely, giving up, and just not having any money.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2009)

Honestly, it's not that bad a situation. Most retail jobs require a wardrobe of some nature. A fair few ask for the "all black look". And if everyone else can do it, so can you.
Can you borrow from a friend for the first little while?

I don't really understand how "going through the trouble of working at a crappy job" (which you haven't even had one day at) could be worse than having no job and no income. 

A lot of people are getting laid off left and right, and you have the opportunity to have decent (although not high paying job) and your shooting it down for wardrobe reasons. It just sounds like you don't want the job at all. If that's the case don't take it, but don't make it out like it has to do with finding clothes.

If you do want it, but can't find anything, call them back, or stop off and tell them that you are very sorry, but you were not able to find anything work appropriate in time, but that you would certainly have something ready for your first official day (the date originally agreed upon).


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

There was no agreed upon date. They haven't even scheduled me. I called yesterday and they said "sometime next week." I get a call this morning telling me to come in tomorrow. Things like this are why I'm frustrated. They really don't seem to have things in order. Oh well they gave me one day and I wasn't ready. 

And yes having a job could possibly be worse than not. I felt that way last semester. I could barely pay for anything and it took time away from school. I literally couldn't buy shampoo if I wanted it. I don't want it to be that way. 

I've already stated that I would go buy the clothes, and yes buying clothes is a big deal when you haven't worked in months. I haven't bought any kind of new clothes in over a year because I knew damn well I couldn't afford it. Still can't but obviously I'm going to have to if I want a job.

It's just weird that someone that is obviously unemployed would have to buy new clothes for a job. Luckily I have $100 dollars or I'd be screwed and fired too I bet.


----------



## User93 (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with MissChievous, all kind of job require wearing certain clothes. I can't wera tops showing my shoulders or denim to the office either. If you plan on ever getting a job, you will need those classic clothes, no matter you like them or no, or how they go with your style.
It's a good investment, buying a pair of black pants and a couple of t-shirts. Even if you leave this job, you can wear it to another one you get.
Also, I believe VS can have some discounts for the employees, so you can buy t-shirts there with a discount.
I'm sure you just need to find clothes that wouls suit you good. I understand you don't like black, but it's classic, and actually makes you look thinner 100 percent of the time.

In the time of recession, and while having 100 bucks on your bank account Its better to have any kind of job rather than no income. It can take months to find a new one, which you possibly wont like either.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 12, 2009)

with the current job situation I think you are very lucky to have a job and i suggest that you go and get whatever is required for that job before you start because you really dont want to give them a bad impression about you


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2009)

Not worth it.
find something plain and black and buy it and wear it everyday.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 12, 2009)

If you walked into the store to apply, you must have noticed that everyone working there was wearing black, so this shouldn't be a surprise. Almost every job requires some kind of uniform or has wardrobe restrictions--even at Burger King they're all wearing the same shirt and black or khaki pants!

We've all had jobs that suck sometimes. That's why it's a job, not a career. You work there for a while, you make enough money to dig yourself out of a hole or just work until you find something better, and then you quit. Not the end of the world. Even these little retail jobs are difficult to find and all kinds of people would kill to be making minimum wage right now. So you can either quit now over something that's pretty insignificant in the long run (especially when black clothes are such staples in any work environment--I guarantee that almost any other job you get, you'll be asked to wear either black pants or khakis) or buck up and do what you need to when times are rough.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with Shimmer, why buy something expensive for a part time job?  Anyway, I'll have you know that I have bought some really cute tops at WalMart (oh the horror) that have lasted years and years, not to mention a pair of slacks that have been with me since my freshman year of college.  I have also bought some very expensive tops that have fallen apart in one wash!
You don't have to buy the best stuff right now, when you don't have a lot of cash, get thee to WalMart and pick up what you need for the first day. To be honest it sounds like you're reaching for any excuse not to work, but if you're as desperate for money as you say, I think you should suck it up, buy some cheap threads and perfect the fake retail smile!


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 12, 2009)

Dress codes suck but it's life and a part of growing up I guess. Some places are more strict than others but IMO black slacks are a key thing everybody should have no matter what. I call it the JUST IN CASE pants...Forever 21 has cheap shirts. I get regular black white gray tshirts there all the time for less than $5 regular price. You can even order online and they're like $4.50.
Slacks is where it gets a little more difficult and I can sympathize on that area because I'm having the same issue. Well my issue I guess is that I'm unproportianate..I'm short with wide hips and a booty. Size 3 fits the length but mos def. not the butt. I upped it to a size 7 which perfectly fit the behind but the waist was like 4 sizes too big and was like an extra foot long on me.

It's hard (for me at least) to find decent yet reasonable prices for slacks. Call me cheap but I don't want to spend more than $50 on a pair of slacks esp if I am getting more than one. Kohl's has really good sales at times and they go for like $20, last time I went there it was $15 and they have a wide variety for regular, long, & short length. 

In this time of day though, A JOB IS BETTER THAN NO JOB IMO.

Good luck with your search and your job though. Keep us updated!
Sorry if I wasn't much help.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_They told me I wouldn't be working until next week, and my mom has been using the car for doctors appointments most days. We planned a trip today, which happens to be the day I found out I work tomorrow. I thought I would have a whole weekend, not just one day. And surprisingly, most of the stores I've been in have limited black. Everything is colorful for the summer. I thought this would be easy because I've always seen this work attire and stuff everywhere, but now that I need it it's nowhere to be found, and I have no money. I wish I had an H&M nearby... probably would find something there because they have a nice section dedication to work clothes._

 
Go to Ross or TJ Maxx or Walmart or Target. They've got what you need and it's cheap.
 Quote:

  I've had way higher paying jobs than this in the past and was never asked to buy special clothing. I know people have to buy work clothes and I expected to need some work pants and look presentable but they're just a little overboard for retail IMO. If it were a better job I'd not have a problem at all. My paychecks are not going to be that large either which is why I'm not so excited.  
 
I don't understand why you're surprised. Did you think an exception would be made because you don't like black? 
 Quote:

  I guess I'm at the point where I'm wondering which is worse: going to the trouble of working at a crappy job that will barely cover my most basic expenses... or just eliminating my expenses entirely, giving up, and just not having any money.  
 
Really, those are the only two options? Maybe a reevaluation is in order.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

I used to work for VS Corporate in Columbus, Ohio...and yes you will be fired for not complying with the dress code....That is why they let you know what it is prior to you taking the job

Go to Walmart and get some Black Dickies ...or Ross, Marshalls  12.99 at the most ...Trust me there are more black and Khaki pants sold than any color in the world. Thats all I find when I am looking for other colors.

They are just for work...it saves your great clothes for great times.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with Marshalls and Target.  I always find my mom stuff to wear to work for cheap at both of these stores.

I know what you're going through.  I used to work at Abercrombie, they have a WAY worse dress code, imo, only white navy gray, only jeans, no piercings or earrings bigger than a dime, no nail polish a certain color, no makeup (unless it was natural - just foundation, no eyeliner!!!) no manicures...list goes on. So just be happy you don't have to deal with anymore than the fact of just having to wear black...a lot of jobs are like that, black is just a professional color (which is why we couldn't wear black at Abercrombie, they promoted a "casual lifestyle")


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 12, 2009)

I just went to Target yesterday to look for slacks and they had some but they're sizes are off IMO. I grabbed a size 2 and it was really a 6 to me. It was huge, they have a bigger variety of slacks online than they do at the Target here.

Never tried Walmart, heard they're pretty cool though.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2009)

it is annoying when you can't find clothing that doesn't fit right and when you're not keen on the colour - and not to mention when you are short on cash! but work uniforms are pretty standard everywhere! i'm even told i have to wear black socks! to be honest there are worst things VS could ask you to wear so i really don't think you should stress so much.

i buy my work trousers (basic black ones) from tesco which is a uk supermarket. they're really cheap and last a long time so i'm sure wallmart will be the same.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

I actually never noticed that they only wore black. I thought they wore white and greyas well. They also didn't mention it until we were onboarding and then and there I was thinking "Oh shit." I am going to buy it, I'll just get some cheap black t-shirts and hopefully find some pants that fit. I've been in search of fitting black pants for years and never have been able to find any that aren't too short. I wish I had a credit card so I could afford more expensive pants and just charge them. But then the size issue. I might just have to deal with looking ridiculous for a couple weeks. At least I'll have a job. Hopefully I can get the hallmark job though so I can quit this one.

Ohh and that Aberrombie dress code sounds perfect for my wardrobe. Everything I own is white, cream, gray or navy. Go figure... would have applied there but they have a bad rep for only hiring really pretty girls and people that were approached to work there.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 12, 2009)

i'm sure you've shopped at a VS prior to applying for the job so you shouldn't be surprised that the dress code was all black. if you don't want the job, don't take it... i'm sure there is someone else who would gladly accept the position. if you do want it, then don't let something as petty as a dress code thats pretty standard everywhere throw you into a funk... it'll show up in your job performance. my hostessing job was an all black dress code and while it was difficult to find black in summer it was do able, it just took a little effort. i found some good buys at Kohls and i agree that forever 21, H&M and old navy are good places to look.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_Ohh and that Aberrombie dress code sounds perfect for my wardrobe. Everything I own is white, cream, gray or navy. Go figure... would have applied there but they have a bad rep for only hiring really pretty girls and people that were approached to work there._

 
abercrombie is not that great, along with the dress code you have to wear their clothes and if its not in season or a past season forget it. abercrombie is way more expensive than what you'll spend on black clothing. $100 for a pair of jeans making minimum wage doesn't sound like a better deal to me.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_abercrombie is not that great, along with the dress code you have to wear their clothes and if its not in season or a past season forget it. abercrombie is way more expensive than what you'll spend on black clothing. $100 for a pair of jeans making minimum wage doesn't sound like a better deal to me._

 
Actually about 50% of my clothes are abercrombie anyway, and I would be much happier buying if it was something I actually liked. The in season thing would be the only part that might be difficult but still probably could make it work. But I don't work there so doesn't really matter.


----------



## SMMY (Jun 12, 2009)

I refuse to give sympathy over something so piffling. I had to wear (oh Horrors!) an ugly brown uniform when I had a job at a pizza parlor years ago. Did I like it? Hell no. Was I ecstatic to have a job when so many other people my age didn't? Hell yes! Wearing black clothes for your job does not constitute a hardship, fer chrissakes! You're working there, not on a date or a fashion shoot. Either buck up and buy some cheap black clothing and accept the job or don't, but please don't expect a bunch of sympathy for the trauma of having to find some inexpensive black clothes for a job.

Most people would love for the worst part of their day to be that simple.
Honestly!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Most people would love for the worst part of their day to be that simple.
Honestly!_

 
So would I. You don't know me or have any clue what the worst part of my day is like so please don't minimize my troubles to having to wear ugly clothing. It's a financial hardship. It is hardly ruining my day. It is simply causing me additional frustration. You can get off your horse now. Thanks.


----------



## SMMY (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_So would I. You don't know me or have any clue what the worst part of my day is like so please don't minimize my troubles to having to wear ugly clothing. It's a financial hardship. It is hardly ruining my day. It is simply causing me additional frustration. You can get off your horse now. Thanks._

 
Honest to god, with your shite attitude, do the store and yourself a favor and turn down the job. I guarantee you that a dozen young ladies are waiting in line to take your place and will do a much better job than you because they actually are eager to work there. I've taken jobs that I didn't love, but always put 100% of myself into it. If I didn't I wouldn't take the job in the first place. Let someone else who really wants it and has the right attitude towards it, have it instead. 
And yes, still no sympathy from me. There are hundreds of horror stories out there right now, and yours doesn't constitute one of them.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

Who said I want sympathy or that I think my situation is a "horror story?" I asked a question and have received plenty responses that have managed to answer the question and offer an opinion without being insulting to me. if anyone has an attitude today it's you. You're still on your horse. What a surprise. If my petty little problem irritates you so much IGNORE it.

And I think I'll just do a disservice to myself and my employer by keeping my job and performing it half way. It's not like they don't have 30 openings. Employees are pouring out of that store.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 12, 2009)

Girl, it's a job and many people would kill to have one right now... you don't have to like the clothes. the clothes are for work... I wear a uniform everyday. do I like it Hell No do I wear it Hell yes, Why cause I'm employed...just buy some cheaper clothes for now til you can afford to do better...would you rather have some income and clothes you don't like or clothes you like but can't buy any more cause there's no income???

Try:

outlets 
target
walmart 
marshalls
tj maxx 
ross
ny & co


----------



## carlierae26 (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodwill's even cheaper.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlierae26* 

 
_Goodwill's even cheaper._

 

OK gotta crawl before you can walk....


----------



## SMMY (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_Who said I want sympathy or that I think my situation is a "horror story?" I asked a question and have received plenty responses that have managed to answer the question and offer an opinion without being insulting to me. if anyone has an attitude today it's you. You're still on your horse. What a surprise. If my petty little problem irritates you so much IGNORE it.

And I think I'll just do a disservice to myself and my employer by keeping my job and performing it half way. It's not like they don't have 30 openings. Employees are pouring out of that store._

 
You posted here and I assume wanted responses, otherwise why post? You've gotten responses, just not what you wanted to hear. I believe everyone has the right to respond to your post, if I'm not mistaken. 

I am glad to hear you're not taking the job. My other half teaches high school and has a dozen or so graduates that would be grateful to have the job you are turning your nose up at. Hell, they'd be grateful to have any job. Thank you for that. I'm sure it will make one of those kid's day to have the job that is so beneath you.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes I wanted responses and the only ones I've had a problem with are yours. And I already took the job and am keeping it as stated above. I bought my clothes. I'm done with it. Are you? Feel free to keep going if it makes you happy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeahhh....you got some clothes....what did you find? VS is a good company to work for...Not sure which one you are at but it's not too bad


----------



## kariii (Jun 13, 2009)

Try buying suits that run from 150$ to 250$ and dry cleaning that comes to $30 every week. I made the same sacrifices when I first started. I went out, bought one suit (In black) changed it up with diff t-shirts, moved on to buying a skirt in black too and wore the same thing for like 6 months as I bought more suits as I could afford them. 

Good luck with your new job, you will be thankful once you receive your paycheck!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 13, 2009)

nice to know that you have gotten clothes and will be keeping the job. Let us know how your first day goes


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats!

Keep us updated on how it goes, good luck


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 13, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you decided to take the job... girl you'll start making enough soon to add a piece at a time til your work wardrobe is where you'd like it to be...also sign up for NY and CO. it's free and every month they send tose coupons $30 off of $75 which means you're getting $75 worth of clothes for $40 and they have good stuff on their clearance rack.... just a thought


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_So would I. You don't know me or have any clue what the worst part of my day is like so please don't minimize my troubles to having to wear ugly clothing. It's a financial hardship. It is hardly ruining my day. It is simply causing me additional frustration. You can get off your horse now. Thanks._

 
Honestly, it seems to be you that is on the high horse. You are describing this job as petty, beneath you, and too much of a hassle to find clothing for. If that's the case, quit the job and find something that is "at your level". You should have known the VS dress requirements during the interview, and if you knew it would be a problem, I'm not sure why you would accept the job. 

If you can't afford to quit the job, can't find something else, then suck it up and act like an adult. Your entitlement attitude, ie: you think the rules don't apply to you (dress code) will not serve you well if you expect to have a good go at the working world.

Wear black and work, or don't wear black and don't work. Your choice.

I know this is not what you want to hear, but it's what you need to hear. I personally think you're only looking for validation here, and will only like responses that agree with you.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 13, 2009)

Have to agree with Neon Kitty


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 13, 2009)

............................................







Okay. Well, at my jobs I have a dress code (no jeans no sneakers/must wear smock at one job, and at the other job no jeans, no open toed shoes and must wear a smock) I would actually like to wear all black, it would be easier for me. I have some ugly beige pants I wear to my jobs, that I hate to wear. But jobs have a dress code, its not a fashion show.

I understand that this topic is basically over, but I sensed a bad attitude in this thread as well. Every post seemed to be an excuse as to why u dont want to work there, why this, why that, blah blah blah. You must have a shitload of bills if one crappy job doesnt give u enough to buy shampoo....and if thats the case, then if i was u, id be working multiple jobs just to get by. I actually only have about $250 worth of bills every month, I dont make more than $8.50 at either one of my jobs, and one of my jobs is extremely shitty. Way shittier than working at VS, but I can afford to buy MAC (hardly), shampoo, clothes, etc.

To answer the question, I go to Kohl's, Wet Seal, Easy Pickins, Forever 21, Old Navy, VS.........for my clothes. And if ur like my mom, you can go to Goodwill. There are endless options, and if u need a job like u say u do, you'd make it work, even with 1 pair of pants and 2 shirts (which could easily be found at any of the above stores, for under $50). Im actually surprised they didnt just tell u you werent needed....if I was an employer and someone who didnt even start work yet gave me excuses and hung up on me...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boyfriend has been laid off for months and months, and he does whatever it takes when he has even the thought of an opportunity for a job---going to goodwill and spending his last 10 dollars on a pair of slacks for an interview.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm late to this post but the bottom line is either put up with it and buy some cheap black clothing or tell your employer you no longer need the job.

Were I work were required to wear all black, yes it's a pain in the ass cause in my line of work it get dirty very fast but it's a condition of employment, if I didn't I'd get the sack.
Furthermore the company I work for is in the process of bringing out a branded uniform (which by the way they are making us pay for) and I don't like it in the slightest but guess what I'll have to wear it.

Stop acting like it's the worst thing ever, black isn't so bad and it suits everyone but to me it looks like it's any excuse to turn down the job.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 13, 2009)

Rules are rules and these are VS rules. You were made aware of the fact that their dress code is all black so suck it up and buy something black for work. Who cares if you like it. Work is work. Not a fashion show. I had to wear crap that I hated when I had an insurance job. I didn't like the suits and dresses. I wanted to wear jeans and band tees. But that's not work appropriate so I bit the bullet and took my butt to the nearest Target and bought anything businessy that was on sale. Sometimes, as adults, you have to do things you don't want to or things you don't like. Shit happens.


----------

